#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Can a Farang/thai work in a goverment job

## peterpan

My daughters are part Thai  and westerner. They have a  western name but Thai Id card. I am told that Thai government jobs are not permitted as she is not pure Thai? I find this the epitome of stupidity but is it true?

----------


## 9999

> Thai government jobs are not permitted as she is not pure Thai?


That can't be right, in theory anyway. How would you define 'pure Thai'?

If they are Thai citizens I don't see why not, not sure if there is any clause against dual citizenship.

I wouldn't be surprised though if, in practice, "pure Thai" only would be the case.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

TBH would you want your daughter to even think of getting mixed up in all that nepotism and corruption.

----------


## peterpan

No  wouldn't but my mate is positive hes right and it makes one more reason to confirm my decision to return home after 20 years.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Pp I just knew you weren't lol

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> confirm my decision


Flip-flopping is not really a decision.

----------


## Patrick

Should not be a problem although a Western name may make it a little more difficult.

There are several Luk Kreungs who have been in quite senior Government positions - possibly the most well known would be Meechai Viravaidya, Thai father and Scottish mother.

He has been a Senator twice and served as Deputy Minister of Industry from 1985 to 1986 under the Prem Government.

Patrick

----------


## Davis Knowlton

When I lived in LOS, I knew quite well a Thai police General whose father was Thai, mother German.

----------


## Bobcock

Interesting they both had Thai fathers...... I wonder if that counts?

I always tell my son his face is too black and his name too white..... I also tell him not to waste his future by working here as a young man. He should cut his teeth overseas and then return when he can make real money as a foreigner. That's of course if he actually wants to return.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Interesting they both had Thai fathers...... I wonder if that counts?



I was thinking the same thing. Anywhere else it would probably be a ridiculous thought but in LOS, who knows?

----------


## stubborn old man

Just do what the Chinese do in Canada ....... 
Invent a nice western name, forge all documents, blend in
and then gain control by claiming discrimination.

----------


## peterpan

Thanks guys (except for marmite), I am a bit indecisive on this but I have recently seen that NZ is a leader in Deep brain stimulation as a treatment for Parkinsons and I really don't want to  hang around here too long and be the first case where  somchai the buffalo driver get his opportunity to drill holes in my skull. so now unless they came up with a cure, (There is none currently) I have to make plans too head home, at least I have  choices of, stay in Thailand, go to NZ or Australia. I think if one choice was to got to the UK (if I had citizenship there) I would chooses a bullet or a high balcony.

----------


## peterpan

Well i guess the mother can be any nationality, but the father has to be Thai, Just one more reason to leave, when I can get things organized to do so. 
So sorry Marmite will still be at the next cricket and beer session, in other words be here until then at least

----------


## poorfalang

for a start your kids or you will have to buy the job,
you don't just apply for the job and the best or better qualified person gets the job as it is or should be the case in western earth.

----------


## AsGoodAsItGets

Not exactly the same focus but something to related. 

I know an older Luk Krueng who is an English teacher. From what he told me he's from the US but has Thai citizenship; despite having citizenship and the right to stay without a visa, he entered Thailand with his American passport because that's the only way he will get paid as an American native speaker. If he were to use his Thai passport to enter Thailand and work as a Thai, he would be paid the Thai salary. So, he stays in Thailand on a visa instead of as a Thai. Thais and foreigners don't always get paid the same for the same job of course.

----------


## AsGoodAsItGets

Here's some information on Thai nationality and also that in relationship to gender and foreigners. It's pathetic that the law shows sexism. Feel free to start a new thread on this if you think it is appropriate as there are some interesting notes on this page. I don't want to post the whole page from the link. If you do know Thai law and think the law on this page has changed, give us an update. 

Anyways, welcome to Thailand...

Thailand Nationality Laws Thai Nationals

----------


## peterpan

Thanks,  would have thought that this conflicted with the Constitution, but no! xenophobic, sexist little twerps

----------


## nidhogg

> Thanks, would have thought that this conflicted with the Constitution, but no! xenophobic, sexist little twerps


What am I missing?  It seems pretty clear to me:

*Section 7.* The following persons acquire Thai nationality by birth:
(1) A person born of a father or a mother of Thai nationality, whether within or outside the Thai Kingdom;

----------


## OhOh

> you don't just apply for the job and the best or better qualified person gets the job as it is or *should be the case in western earth*


But it isn't.

----------


## toddaniels

> Should not be a problem although a Western name may make it a little more difficult.
> 
> There are several Luk Kreungs who have been in quite senior Government positions - possibly the most well known would be Meechai Viravaidya, Thai father and Scottish mother.
> 
> He has been a Senator twice and served as Deputy Minister of Industry from 1985 to 1986 under the Prem Government. Patrick


Actually, you might mean this guy; Mechai Viravaidya

Here's his wikipedia page; Mechai Viravaidya

One of his original restaurants (and the health clinic which I've used over and over) is on my Soi (Sukhumvit, Soi 12) and there's NO ONE in this country who has done more tryin' to stop these people (that would be the thaiz) from breeding like rabbits.

He has the largest NGO currently operating in Thailand, and is a really great guy too! 

BTW; his English is as near to flawless as any Thai in this country!!

Even at 73, he still shows up almost every day at the restaurant; Cabbages and Condoms, although every taxi driver knows it as ร้านอาหารซีแอนด์ซี  NOT as Cabbages and Condoms.. 

I wish I had one baht for every taxi driver who stopped Soi side with clueless tourists and asked where the restaurant was while I was drinking beer, because I could buy at least a liter or three..

You'd be hard pressed indeed to find a thai who does more for the thai community than he does!!

----------


## malcy

I wish I had one baht for every taxi driver who stopped Soi side with clueless tourists and asked where the restaurant was while I was drinking beer, because I could buy at least a liter or three..


Why should tourists know where it is ? They are just that TOURISTS ! 
I think you mean clueless taxi drivers .

----------


## AsGoodAsItGets

> Originally Posted by Patrick
> 
> 
> Should not be a problem although a Western name may make it a little more difficult.
> 
> There are several Luk Kreungs who have been in quite senior Government positions - possibly the most well known would be Meechai Viravaidya, Thai father and Scottish mother.
> 
> He has been a Senator twice and served as Deputy Minister of Industry from 1985 to 1986 under the Prem Government. Patrick
> 
> ...


I visited a Cabbages and Condoms in Roi Et. It was a disappointment. I respect anyone who acknowledges that human population is a problem.

----------


## AsGoodAsItGets

> Originally Posted by peterpan
> 
> 
> Thanks, would have thought that this conflicted with the Constitution, but no! xenophobic, sexist little twerps
> 
> 
> What am I missing?  It seems pretty clear to me:
> 
> *Section 7.* The following persons acquire Thai nationality by birth:
> (1) A person born of a father or a mother of Thai nationality, whether within or outside the Thai Kingdom;




Here's just one section from that webpage...




> *Section 17. With  respect to a person who has Thai nationality, by reason of his having  been born within the Thai Kingdom of an alien father, his Thai  nationality may be revoked if it appears that:**He has resided in a foreign country, of which his father has or used  to have nationality, for a consecutive period of more than five years  as from the day of his becoming sui juris;**There is evidence to show that he makes use of the nationality of  his father or of a foreign nationality, or that he has an active  interest in the nationality of his father or in a foreign nationality;**He commits any act prejudicial to the security or conflicting with  the interests of the State, or amounting to an insult to the nation;**He commits any act contrary to public order or good morals.*


  There's a lot on that page that says Luk Kreungs aren't equal to Thais. And there's plenty of sexism towards Thai women marrying farangs, too. Just a lot of things on that page. You just never know in Thailand. The law seems to always offer a chance to discriminate against certain groups.

----------


## Pragmatic

> My daughters are part Thai and westerner. They have a western name but Thai Id card. I am told that Thai government jobs are not permitted as she is not pure Thai? I find this the epitome of stupidity but is it true?


 About 6 years ago there was a Immigration supervisor in Korat with the surname of 'Jacobs'. I believe she then went to Chang Mai to work. She was one awkward bitch to deal with.

----------


## Pragmatic

The head nurse at Suranaree military hospital in Korat is Luk Krueng.

----------


## AsGoodAsItGets

> The head nurse at Suranaree military hospital in Korat is Luk Krueng.


That may be true but what kind of Luk Krueng is she or he? Is the father or mother a foreigner? That seems to make a difference to some.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
> The head nurse at Suranaree military hospital in Korat is Luk Krueng.
> 
> 
> That may be true but what kind of Luk Krueng is she or he? Is the father or mother a foreigner? That seems to make a difference to some.


What does it matter? She could be married to a Thai with both names being Thai. Or may be she has kept her farang name and got her position on merit?

----------


## AsGoodAsItGets

I don't doubt that she has the job. All I am saying is Thai law looks at children of western men differently than that of western women married to Thai men.





> Section  17. With  respect to a person who has Thai nationality, by reason of  his having  been born within the Thai Kingdom *of an alien father*, his  Thai  nationality may be revoked if it appears that:He  has resided in a foreign country, of which *his father* has or used  to  have nationality, for a consecutive period of more than five years  as  from the day of his becoming _sui juris_;There is  evidence to show that *he makes use of the nationality of  his father* or  of a foreign nationality, or that *he has an active  interest in the  nationality of his father* or in a foreign nationality;He  commits any act prejudicial to the security or conflicting with  the  interests of the State, or amounting to an insult to the nation;He commits any act contrary to public order or good morals.


The above is evidence that Thais have a slanted view towards Luk Kruengs and especially those of western/foreign fathers. Thailand is backwards, often stupid and sometimes just plain racist. Of course people are nice and most aren't racist but the ones who own this land and control its government and legal system are.



Go head look for more. I'm sure that you'll find it.

----------


## Pragmatic

> All I am saying is Thai law looks at children of western men differently than that of western women married to Thai men.


Of course it does. A Luk Krueng child with a Farang father is automatically seen as being the child of a bargirl. A farang woman married to a Thai doesn't have to show money in a Thai bank to obtain a one year extention on her visa. That's how selective they are.

----------

